# Ordered my tumbler cant wait.



## craigc90 (Apr 4, 2006)

I ordered a machine from Jar Doctor and will pick it up at the Mansfield Ohio show next month I cant wait. Woo Hoo!!  Now I have to start reading all the good info and learn as much as I can


----------



## bottlediger (Apr 5, 2006)

if you dont mind me asking how much did it cost you and what all parts did you get with it. I am in the market for one but not sure if i have enough cash. Thanks
 ryan


----------



## craigc90 (Apr 5, 2006)

I bought a large frame machine with 2 speeds complete system with the slots to add extra rollers for more canisters. It also comes with the copper and oxides and your choice of canister. Take it home and plug it in and start evrything there and the literature to get you started. $595.00 if you pick it up at the show it would be $65.00 more to ship it. I paid for mine already because the prices are going up maybe befor the show next month. I bought the complete system but you can buy any piece individually.


----------



## bottlediger (Apr 5, 2006)

hey thanks alot craig, I think ill pick one up. how much is the price going to jump up?

 Ryan


----------



## craigc90 (Apr 6, 2006)

I am not sure but it is mostly the price of the copper that is going up


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats on your purchase! You will be pleased! The machine is reasonable, it is the price of the xtra cartidges, copper and xtra rollers that is the killer... approx 105 clams for each cartidge, then 25# of copper for each at 100 bucks per unit = 2000K. Its kinda like buying good bottles.....  buy them a little at a time...  You wont regret it when you turn them crusty old bottles into jewels! Taz


----------



## DiggerBryan (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Craig, Congratulations on the tumbler. You will love it. I see you're going to make it to the Mansfield bottle show. Are you going to set up a booth? I will be there set up, helping my grandpa out.


----------



## craigc90 (Apr 14, 2006)

Bryan 
   I wont be set up I am going to pick up my machine and take a quick look around if there are no local bottles for me I am going to buy some extra copper and more tubes for my tumbler. Check and see if your grandpa is going to bring anything from eastern Ohio let me know if so. Thanks


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 3, 2006)

the Doc's tumblers are the best,youll be very happy with it,i have had one for about a year now,and it pretty much paid for itself.....


----------

